# so mad!!! UPDATE PG4



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so I had posted the other day about my doe that had a abscess and jaw issues. I found a horse vet that was willing to help me out but didnt want to drive the hour for one little thing. I didnt want to stress this doe out more and also wanted to have my whole herd tested for cl, and cae so she decided to come up. It was my fault for not asking what the price was going to be so this $700 part of the bill I am mad at myself. :veryangry: 
So when she got here we went ahead and got blood from the rest of the herd first. And still didnt ask before hand how much that would cost. :hair: 
Then we came to my doe nanny! I told her #1 I already tryed to lance it, and #2 she does NOT do pain or stress well. So this lady still trys to lace it anyhow, and Nanny is screaming, and blood every where!! Finly told her to stop and figure something else out. She took a sample out of the abcess to biopsy it, and also took blood. I asked her what she might think it was and had no idea. I showed her the little pimples on her nose, eye and ear, and still no idea. 
SO THE BILL......
$700 TRAVEL
$640......... $20 A GOAT BLOOD SAMPLE x 31 GOATS (will get another bill for the lab fee and shipping)
and this one Im mad about............
$500 for stabbing my goat 3 times then finaly just taking a sample
So total $1840 and the main problem is not solved


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

OUCH :GAAH:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Yeah! Im on the edge of sayin 'anyone want some goats' And I still have to stress about the wait on the test results!!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

My vet charged me $160 to CAE and CL test one goat. So I called my vet office the following week and asked them if they were going to charge me $160 each to test my remaining 7 goats, they talked it over and called to tell me they would do all seven for $250. I am at a loss as to how they come up with these numbers. How much time including the drive to and from do you think your vet used?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Oh my. That's insane. I am so sorry for you!!! :hug:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Holey Moley!! I would be upset as well. Our vet charges by the mile to the farm...I wonder how your vet came up with their mileage bill. I'd sure be going over that bill with someone before I paid anything. Sorry for your frustration but totally understandable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Oh my goodness... :shocked: that is over kill on the bill....

Was the bill itemized for each thing that was done? For that price...I would think it should be explained in detail...seems a bit high to me ...

I would question why it was that much.... :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Wow that is ridiculous!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

WOWZERS!!! :shocked: :shocked: She seriously charged you over $1800???? I can't even think of anything to say; my mind just can't wrap around that!!

I asked a livestock vet to stitch up my doeling's 1" rip in her ear, and was told it would cost about $500 to have that done. :doh: I ended up calling my brother and his fiance over, since they're both paramedics, and I made them deal with the rip. :laugh:

But yikes... Whatcha' gonna' do about an $1800 vet bill????


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Im gonna have to pay it. She did the work, I just wasnt to smart on asking the price.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

YOUCH! That is a huge bill!

When I moved to OK is was amazed at how cheap the vets were. I had a doe almost rip the bottom half of her ear off $85 to sedate her and stitch it up.

So sorry about your bill. I would definately ask why she charges so much for the drive and so much to try to lance it. $500 for stabbing her and taking a sample? I would definately question that one.

I think you need some major hugs :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

This is so devastating ...I really feel bad for you....that vet is way out of line here in her pricing....she took advantage of you..big time....and I am so very sorry..... 

This to me is... so out of the ball park and her fee's are questionable..... :hug:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Oh my. I'm so sorry. I feel so bad for you. I think the vet was out of line with her pricing, but I guess there's not much you can do about it now. :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: so mad!!!*

I would definitely challenge those prices and ask them all to be explained, especially since they gave you no warning about it. That is a huge bill. Politely though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Those prices are outrageous! If I were you I would let her know that because of such ridiculous fees you will not be using her vet office again. $700 for a farm call is the highest fee I have ever heard off!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

wow so sorry thats why im scared about vets. My family has been ripped of at least 2 times in the last 20 yr. Both times was a major thing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*



> $700 for a farm call is the highest fee I have ever heard off!!


 It truly is.... :hair: :sigh:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Was this an emergency call that she had to take a helicopter to get to you or something?
I agree thats... unreasonably high. I'd call- It could be $70 and her computer hiccuped. 
(It's happened to me before..)

I am so sorry for the shock either way though.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

I'd call it extortion


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*



> I'd call it extortion


 :thumbup:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Red mare has a point... I'd double check.... 700!!! That is insane!
:hug:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

That price is crazy!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

That is alot of good points.....I openly admit that I am cheap, and other then a sick dog have had no need for a vet. So Im glade Im not just being 'cheap' on this. I will talk to her about that tomorrow when I see whats going on with the sample she took from Nanny.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

No you are by no means being cheap... around here average trip charge on a working day during working hours is about 70-75. Then obviously you pay for drugs and lab fees... and I know for supplies/items the vet i worked for charged about 2.5 times original price.... the blood tests don't seem too unreasonable... except that you will have to pay another bill as well...
Were your goats all caught and well behaved for the drawing? (just thinking if she had to chase them around it might explain something...)
but the 500 is just ridiculous... 
Anyway....
Good luck
You poor thing...
M.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

And remember- A helpful cheery attitude is paramount. I will often call and remark that certainly there has Had to have been a mistake. 
Even if their wasn't, it at least puts the in a place of wanting to be nice to you.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

^tactful you are


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: so mad!!!*

HOLY COW!!! NO friggin way I'd ever want to pay that much! WOW that just seems really high just to pull some blood and lance an abscess!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

You might want to ask if she'll work with you on the price because you had no idea it would cost that much. I honestly don't know if I would willingly pay that...it's really absurd those fees there. Because you didn't ask the prices before she came out sounds like she's just taking advantage of you. Maybe look into her vet credentials and the better business bureau. I don't know of any vet who would charge fees like this. I really feel for ya. :hug:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

HOLY CRAP!!! :shocked: That's freaking insane! I don't care who you are that's too much for what you got. I have to admit I'm a little spoiled on vet bills from Mississippi. My doe Beep was attacked by a dog and it sliced half her face open, severed an artery and several nerves leading to the entire left side of her face and tongue. It only cost us $150 to put her face back together. Of course we knew him very well and my mom gave them food too but still.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: so mad!!!*

I'm so sorry...I've had this type of thing happen with a puppy we bought, got sick the first day...and the vet hospital ran up over 1000. in fees in about a day and a half... anyway, see if they can work with you. To draw blood yourself and do the tests would probably be about 20.00 or so per goat (I believe). It should help to say that you had no idea that the "travel fee" would ever be that much. I had a local "mobile" vet come and see my 2 goats about 1 1/2 years ago.. she did a shot for worming, and burst an injection site abcess, and it was over 150.00. I thought that was alot... but it's a far cry from 1800.!!!! It just makes me sick to think about that kind of a bill!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Red mare, tryed your cherry attitude, wasnt working. Ok so here it is as short as I can.........TRAVEL BILL told her I chose her since I could use her not only on my goats but my 12 horses as well, but will never call on her again.....dropped to $300 (still high, but saved $400) next NANNYS BILL I asked her if she found anything on the sample she took, told me shes 100% sure its not the saliva gland but is not doing anything till she gets the results back for the cl which she thinks will be about 10 to 15 days. I told her to throw the sample of the abscess and the bill away. Ok but your guys thought on this...........this abscess is so big her bottom jaw is about 1-2inches from linning up with her top jaw and hurts.......Whould you guys of done the same thing?? I think waiting that long is way to long. And the more I look at it with all the pimple like bumps she has on her face Im thinking sticker or staph. I dont know maybe I should have bit my toung.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

That's great she discounted the travel bill. It does sound to me like she may have an infection, perhaps got a sticker in her mouth from the hay and it has abcessed? Not sure exactly how you would fix. If you started her on antibiotics that would probably help, but I am thinking it won't totally go away until you get the sticker out, if that is the problem. Would you be able to post a picture of it? Maybe someone on here has had something similar and could help you.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

It also sounds to me that if she's willing to just "drop" $400 off the travel trip that she was just trying to extort you. If a vet I used did that I would scream their name on the highest hill we have here in Missouri and I would let everyone I seen what that vet did and I would write a nice note to the board...but that's just me. I'm not good at those cherry dispositions either, lol.

Did she even inject any antibiotic after lancing, clean it or anything? I would be so angry. I wish you luck in getting this resolved.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Ok you guys, your all I have, Guess away


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

so does she have lumps on her nose and ears? and under the jaw??? 
Searching bumps on goats ears I came up with orf (??), and mites.... I think I would get her tested for Cl in some way...just to be safe... You know you can send your own test in if you want... especially if it is of puss etc... UC Davis.....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: so mad!!!*

The vet should charge you by the mile....in other words, the cost of fuel for their vehicle at current gas prices, per mile. Period. $300 is still BS to drive an hour. I can see $50-75 or even $100 for a vet call an hour away. But where do they justify $300 much less $700? What the hell are they putting in their truck...jet fuel? Are they driving a Hummer to their farm calls? Or the Batmobile?! And that much money to stick a needle in your goat is ridiculous as well. As for what it is, its hard to say. Its kind of hard to tell from photos. Seems like something you would need to feel.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

So sorry that those prices were so high. I think our vet charges $60 for house calls but they also live very close to us.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

I think orf is sour mouth, and had a case last year of that and not the same, these are more like 'pimples' with puss in it. Could be mites, but no bumps on the bottom of jaw. It could be two totaly different things going on idk!! Her cl test is still being sent, just told the vet to cancle the biopsy test if she was going to wait 15 days, I figured by 15 days she would either have it burst or die so no point in paying for nothing. Im going on a new search monday for a new vet since I just realized she not chewing her cud which is prob. important. And thanks naturalgoats on letting me know I can do the test myself since Im sitting here swearing Im never testing again, so i can change my mind  
Firelight27: I know right!! I was expecting about a $100 bill, I dont know where she is getting these figures from, and the first thing that went threw my mind when I got the bill was the story my mom told me about a cow that had to have a c-section and the vet told her on the phone would cost $400 (about 20 years ago) and ended up being $1200. And feeling the absecess, its hard as a rock.
Thanks you guys and cross your fingers I find a better vet, and I will be asking prices on this one!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

I am so sorry for you--what is going on w/her is definately puzzling. I am at a loss--I have read about CL but I don't think the abcess from CL would be enough to move her jaw over like that? Also, the pimples w/the puss--very strange IMO.

That vet you had out was awful and the bill... that is terrible. I hope you can get it resolved to a more satisfactory manner. I can't believe she did not give any medicine or anything-even pain medicine!

I know that the Washington Animal Disease Diagnostic Lab will test for CL (and it does not take 15 days!) I sent blood samples of my own goats there and had it tested. It was not $20 per goat either-much less than that although I don't remember the price off hand. I think my bill was $40 and that was for 4 samples.

I pray you find an answer-she looks like such a sweet goat.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Well, I will say, I knew you were from California as soon as I saw that bill! We have had to just say no to vets for livestock. We did find a guy about 40 minutes from us who, reluctantly, sells us meds and accepts our diagnoses (sort of). I would not even ask what he would charge to come in an emergency. And it would take so long that I figure we are pretty much on our own.
When our dog was attacked last year we had to take him in. It cost us $385 to find out we could not save him. They told us when we got there that it would be $350 just to start. If I were younger I would go to vet school just to be able to help people save their animals for a reasonable amount.
I am really sorry you have had to go through this. When Shasta had a foxtail stuck in her gums it was kinda like that but on the top. We lanced it twice and gave her penicillin and oral antibiotics. She did eventually heal.


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Unfortunately most vets are in in for the money. I have been worked over a few times and I know the ropes. They knew they were over charging when they discounted the bill. I would not go to this vet again if there is any way to avoid it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Well, I just had a litter of puppies to the vet for tail docking and dew claws removed. The vets office "forgot" to tell me that they had raised the price over double what it was the last time. Not close to your bill though, wow!

I do think that most of the time we are not overcharged, especially for "house calls". When you think about it...the travel time was 2 hours...that's a lot of time to be out of the office. In 2 hours, she could have seen 8+ patients in the office, figure $150. average that's $1200. It's no wonder why a lot of vets no longer see livestock. Even if she only sees livestock, she could still see 3 or 4 clients that are in her "general area".

As a dentists wife I hear how "awful, expensive, money grubbing" dentists are every day. lol. These vets are charging more then we are charging!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*

It isn't Orf...

I would of let the vet send in the sample.... but.. if she threw it away then ...it is to late....all tests like that... take a while to get back....and worth knowing....

Sometimes.. if it is a parasite... Ivomec injected can help...but... I am unsure if it is or not..

Another thing that I read about bumps on nose... ears.. is it may be a zinc or selenium deficiency...check the area around the eyes... backs of legs...inside of hind legs.... inside of ears and anus...see if there are some there too.... 
The huge lump under her ear though.. is something different....

Things that can cause swelling that big can be caused by insect bites such as spider or bee stings, snakes, spider, scorpions and dogs.....

Cheek Abscesses sometimes occur when the goat bites the inside of its own cheek where the upper and lower molars meet....

Tooth-Root Abscesses are usually seen around a molar in the lower jaw and may correspond with gum disease or broken/loose teeth.

Salivary Cysts are painless swellings on the side of the face that are filled with saliva. Do not lance a salivary cyst, because the salivary system provides vital bicarbonates needed in digestion, and to do so can result in life-threatening rumenal acidosis. Instead, use a sterile needle to aspirate (draw out) the odorless, colorless watery or slightly blood-tinged fluid from the cyst.

Arthritis can cause enlarged lymph nodes that are often initially mistaken as abscesses when in fact Caprine Arthritic Encephalitis is the cause.

Joint infections may be accompanied by swollen lymph nodes.

Lymphosarcoma (cancer of the lymph glands) may cause swollen lymph nodes that look like abscesses.

Bottlejaw (severe parasite infestation to the point of anemia) results in a fleshy loose pouch of skin under the chin.

Fights among goats (usually bucks) may result in swelling near eyes, horns, down the face, neck, and chest.

Fungal infections can cause recurring subcutaneous (under the skin) swellings called mycetomas that may be mistaken for abscesses.

Flank and ventral (in front of the udder) hernias usually can be ruled out as abscesses by visual inspection.
Found this info on this site...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... esses.html

If she is in pain you can give her aspirin and watch closely for infection...

Hopefully you can get an answer ... the pics are hard to really tell ..what it is.... I wish I was more help.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Luvmyherd, the commet over california was the first time I :ROFL: since this happend. You are so right

Toth,the vet wasnt going to start any test till the cl test came back. And that was ALOT of good info, thanks!! :hug:

My friend told me of a vet that lives about 10 min from me and would prob be able to come by after work, so am going to call in the morning......Ill let you all know how it goes

:grouphug: to everyone!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Good luck with the new vet.. I hope it works out better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so mad!!!*



> Toth,the vet wasnt going to start any test till the cl test came back. And that was ALOT of good info, thanks!! :hug:
> 
> My friend told me of a vet that lives about 10 min from me and would prob be able to come by after work, so am going to call in the morning......Ill let you all know how it goes
> 
> :grouphug: to everyone!!!


 Oh I see... hopefully this vet can give you answers.... :hug: and you are very welcome... on the info... :thumb:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Hi Jessica... I can't help with suggestions on what is wrong with your goat. I just saw you had an exorbitant vet bill and wanted to suggest the care credit. My wife and I have it and we had a dog who last year tore his acl and needed a $2000 surgery. We would never have been able to afford it without that. You can find the info at http://www.carecredit.com/ and its for any health care or vet bills. You can finance the bill and have 18 months to pay it off.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: so mad!!!*

WOW!!! just now reading this!! And I was pissed about a 120.00 farm call to tell me that DE was burning my goats feet?? :roll: Turns out they had mites!! uuuhhhggg 
Anyhow.....I would be reluctant to pay it....I would call back and say look. But I'm kinda hot headed. Hope you get it resolved and the new vet works out! :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: so mad!!!*

Update On Nanny...........The vet I wanted wouldnt do anything :roll: But....gave me another vets #. This vet was not going to be able to come to my house till thursday ($70 I asked lol) so took him to his place today since she was having a hard time breathing. Did not like his personality right way with his 'cute' little goat jokes, but put a needle in the abscess and nothing but fluid came out. Did a ultrasound and was full of fluid but did have a puss pocket. Then after I told him 100 times that there was no way the jaw was broke took xrays, not broke :roll: . So he thinks its a salivary cyst and need surgery. I asked him how much it would cost (i have learned) and had a wonderful commet of "more then that goat is worth." :veryangry: But I think he realized this is not livestock, but a pet when I put her in the stall and she started screaming her head off. The helper said, "shes looking for a friend" and the vet said "No she hasnt made a sound the whole time she was here, she wants her mama to come back."

So new question, I was searching the internet to see what I could find of salivary cysts, and have found that goats do not do well under anesthesia and can die, is this true???


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Its a possibility for any animal. I have had one of my does put under when she was attacked by a dog. It was a fairly long surgery (don't remember how long) as he had to put an artery, tons of nerves and other things back together. She did fine and came back to me that night a little anemic from all the blood loss, partly paralyzed on the right side of her face from all the severed nerves but but still alive.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok good! The way they made it seem was it was realy bad for goat. Either way needs to be done, but thanks xymanah! I will sleep a little better


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think the way a goat usually dies under anestesia is when they are really stressed, like when people have their horns surgically removed. I had a doe put under once for a torn ear, I wasn't there so not sure how long it took but I was told it took over an hour for her to come out of it, even with a reversal. If you go with surgery I would either use your regular vet or find one that has experience with doing surgery in goats. I think it's usually best when they don't put the goat fully under, kind of part way to where they can't feel anything but still can move a little bit.

Either way good luck, hopefully you get her better again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... that vet ..would of really irked me... hearing crap like that.... :hug: I am sorry... he was a mean person.... and didn't help....  


I found this which is scary...  
Salivary Cysts are painless swellings on the side of the face that are filled with saliva. Do not lance a salivary cyst, because the salivary system provides vital bicarbonates needed in digestion, and to do so can result in life-threatening rumenal acidosis. Instead, use a sterile needle to aspirate (draw out) the odorless, colorless watery or slightly blood-tinged fluid from the cyst.



About anesthesia...
Some goats.. can die from anesthesia.... if given to much.... my vet gave our big mature buck... one time... a small amount and he dropped like a hot potato..... that is why... my vet just started out with ...very little... to test the sensitivity of the goat...giving to much to start can kill them..... My buck came out of it...but ...was quite wobbly for a while.....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, I am really sorry. I know how hard it is when you become close to them. I hope you get this resolved without it costing an arm and a leg.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am sorry you are going through all of this. I pray your goat does well with the surgery. At this point I do think you have to do something. I would ask about the acidosis condition Toth brought up--if they lace the cyst during surgery that could turn out badly. Did the vet have an explaination for all of the little puss pockets? Did both the swelling and the puss pockets occur at the same time?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

^^ ditto. If you are paying an arm and a leg ( and trusting your goat to them) you need to try and get them to explain what they are doing and why....
M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I am sorry you are going through all of this. I pray your goat does well with the surgery. At this point I do think you have to do something. I would ask about the acidosis condition Toth brought up--if they lace the cyst during surgery that could turn out badly. Did the vet have an explaination for all of the little puss pockets? Did both the swelling and the puss pockets occur at the same time?





> ^^ ditto. If you are paying an arm and a leg ( and trusting your goat to them) you need to try and get them to explain what they are doing and why....
> M.


 Great advice.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I called the vet at 11 30 yesterday to see what was going on, front dest said they had not started anything yet. I read toths post and had a bad feeling, and also figured I would I can do this on my own, shes bred, If I did it this way no chance of loosing the kids. Called back at luch be back at 1 30, kept calling back, at 3 30 was back but had already took her to surgery, to late. Told them to call me AS SOON AS THEY WERE DONE. The vet called at 5 00 and said things didnt go good, the whole lump was trauma and could not get the bleeding to stop, and also there was a fractured vertabrau........she died. Also told me that he would dispose of her for me for a fee. I later calmed down a little and started thinking.. this fractured vertabau must be magic since it did not show up on x ray, and how could that all be trauma when I seen the fluid he pulled out the day before. I called him this morning to tell him that my brother would get her for me and not to charge me the fee, and he asked if my brother would take care of the bill I said yes and hung up. I wanted her home to see if she realy did bleed to death, but when my brother got there the vet told him that he did get the bleeding to stop, but the jaw was dislocated and when he tryed to fix it she died.

So I am convenced that *ED LE TOURNEU D.V.M. PO BOX 990 MADERA CA 93639-0990* did not do his home work, and killed my goat, then lied about it. And I would rather sell all my animals then go to another vet again


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMGOSH!!!!!

Im so sorry!!! That makes me SOOOOO mad!!!!!

I would go down there and COMPLAIN! Cant you like sue or something??

GRRRRR


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

He thought that you wouldn't want her back and that you'd never know the difference. I can't believe people these days.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry  :tears: 
:hug: :hug: 

Maybe we should have a topic for bad vets.... You've certainly had a hell of a time with them. :GAAH: 
You know if you ever feel like you wanted advice from a vet you might be able to call one that one of us uses... they might be willing to talk on the phone... :shrug: I have spent hours (well close) on the phone with Dr Jeff Shutz. His phone is 828-738-3883.... 

And that is all that I can say.  Sorry... and I know that isn't much help... :hug: :hug: :hug: 
M.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

There has to be a state veterinary association for each state, right? Or find out what regulatory agency she is registered with? Would it be worthwhile to make a phone call or two and ask some "higher powers" if that fee is unreasonable and see if they can persuade her to adjust those fees? Just a thought. (Personally, if you live in an area where there are no farm vets who will care for goats, which includes me, I think some vets will get away with some serious price-gouging because of supply and demand.)


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

You may not have the energy for this.... but you could contact these people..... http://www.vmb.ca.gov/
M.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

here is the complaint page... http://www.vmb.ca.gov/consumers/comp_inf.shtml
do you have the x-rays?
M.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: So sorry for all that you went thru. I am so horrified of all the vet stories.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Just one of the reasons we do not take our goats to the vet. The results are devistating too often.
I know there are good vets out there but we do not have one. 
I just feel so bad that you lost her.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:hug: I'm so sorry.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh that is so aweful...I am so sorry for your loss...I have to agree with the rest on here that he didn't seem like a very good ruminant vet...but one never knows in our first dealings with them and we put our animals in the hands of these docs in hopes they know what they are doing...its unfortunate for you that this vet gave you such high hopes only to tramatically dissapoint you....just so sad. 

I had an issue when I first started raising goats and after reading the internet found she had full blown entero...I was new to goats so didn't have the antitoxin I needed to save her...many other meds but not what i now consider the most important - CD antitoxin. I called many vets and they didn't suggest I use the product..in fact refused it to me. Now remember that goats and their health issues are fairly new for this country and many of the vets...so I did more research (one of the best sites I read was tennessemeatgoats.com) and finally came to the conclusion I needed this antitoxin...so I finally found a vet 1.5 hours from me that would sell me the remainder of his bottle ...the goats temp was 96 degrees and with constant injections over 6-8 hours we brought her temp up to 101 degrees...the next day she was lathargic but temp was up to 102 something and eating. It was a battle won and I have to say the vet I have now always keeps this product on hand ....the lesson I learned through this not only was meds to have on hand...but to have a good relationship with a vet and one that is willing to learn from you as well as you learning from him...they are hard to find but they are out there and thankfully I have found one here in the state of NJ. Just do your homework and look at the list of graduates from local colleges in the ruminant vet area...they are the ones you need to contact and get a good relationship with in your area ...I hope this helps you to find that vet you can count on. In the meantime please remember you did your best and you can't ask for more than that ...many of us have been there at one time or another, my prayers and thoughts


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry you lost her....  

Sounds like ...the vet.... didn't know what the heck he was doing...and it is odd... that the xray didn't pick up the fractured vertabau...I wonder what the heck he did to cause that...I know... he is in the wrong here...doesn't sound right at all.... Don't blame yourself.... :hug: we put trust in our vets ...as they are suppose to know what they are doing.....but some don't ....and they pretend they know it all...this vet did wrong in my book.... and I am so sorry.... :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How horrible! I'm so sorry to hear this sad update! I posted earlier, but for reason it didn't 'take' -- anyway, I do hope you'll follow through and complain to some regulatory agencies about these people! At the very least, it may warn others off them (and save the lives of their animals)

:hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you all so very much.......And thank you naturalgoats for the site, I will be doing thats, because thats all I can do. Ill go threw and and find every site that has a rate this vet, and rate him. I already started my spree of bad mouthing him and one person I knew had called on him once when a cow he had was having probs......long story short told him he does not have time for his worthless cow hes working with a $10000 horse right now. And luvmyherd, I 100% agree with you, I would rather shoot my goat then have them go threw anything like that, atleast they would be at home and cared for right before they died. So Im going to buy every goat health book I can find because the way I see it, If I cant take care of them myself I should not have them. Once again thank you, and naturalgoats, good idea on the vet topic :thumbup: you have a very good heart.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a friends whose goat looks just like yours with a crooked lower jaw. It formed an abcess on the neck and also a small pea size one at the corner of the mouth. The one on the neck was hard and filled with an infection when the vet drew fluid out. The pea size one was CL it burst when she pointed it out to the vet. It was filled with cottage cheese fluid. The animal was put down immediately, but the vet thought the abcess could have caused the jaw issue. Sorry you lost yours and now have huge vet bills to pay.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going thru such a horrible time!  You did all you could for her. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all so very much......


 :hug:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I am so sorry, what a cruddy week for you!!


----------

